# Rating won't go up no matter how hard I try



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

It seems to me that people who like the ride and generally would rate 5 stars dont bother rating at all. They probably forget about it when the get dropped off. But if someone isnt happy for any reason you bet that will rate.

I've done everything Im supposed to do, clean car, friendly service, safe driving but my rating is stuck around 4.30 and falling. Only 50% of the pax actually bother to rate anyway.

If I get deactivated because of this crap then its a real shame. I dont plan to do Uber forever but as long as I am I try to do my best but it doesnt seem to be enough. I need to go back to land surveying.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sledrunner said:


> It seems to me that people who like the ride and generally would rate 5 stars dont bother rating at all. They probably forget about it when the get dropped off. But if someone isnt happy for any reason you bet that will rate.
> 
> I've done everything Im supposed to do, clean car, friendly service, safe driving but my rating is stuck around 4.30 and falling. Only 50% of the pax actually bother to rate anyway.
> 
> If I get deactivated because of this crap then its a real shame. I dont plan to do Uber forever but as long as I am I try to do my best but it doesnt seem to be enough. I need to go back to land surveying.


Your fairly new?

About the ratings...

What rating are you at exactly?

And i would quit uber as soon as you can.. upstate new york rates are where they should be, but it's only a matter of time until uber ruins in.

In some markets (including orlando) Walmart pays better than uber. It's only a matter of time until that's where your market is at...

Uber sets rates so that you can make a living when they first open up a market.

Then (baring a few exceptions) They keep lowering rates over time.

They will literly slash rates by 25% telling you that you will make more money by getting more fares, and then hire more drivers...

Most markets are only paying a fraction of what they used to. (orlando drivers are only getting 39% of what they used to, YES under half) The ONLY rate increase ever in Orlando was only a fraction of the last rate cut.

Started at $1.65 a mile, now it's 71c a mile. The all time low was 65c a mile

Uber isn't a career, it's a way to fiddle around and make money until uber ruins your town, your car, and your finances.

Go back to land surverying, put on your orange vest and get your Sextant and your GPS doohicky...


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You don't say how long you have been driving, or how many rated trips you have, but 4.3 sounds pretty low. What sort of rider feedback have you seen in the app? What hours do you usually drive? Are you in a college town?


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

Ive been driving for almost 2 months. Have 65 ride total now and i think 35 are rated. I'm in a primarily rural area of upstate ny with some small cities spaced around. Lately I've been out more during days and evenings, and nights on the weekend.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

sledrunner said:


> Ive been driving for almost 2 months. Have 65 ride total now and i think 35 are rated. I'm in a primarily rural area of upstate ny with some small cities spaced around. Lately I've been out more during days and evenings, and nights on the weekend.


It's because uber is new I'm your area, people think a 4 is a good rating. When i first started uber was new here. 50-70% of my riders were new. About 20-25% of my ratings were non 5s. A coupe 1000 rides later >10% are.

Try not to sweat it too much, you'll drive yourself batshit crazy. When I dipped too low, I'd try to explain to rider, 5 is good. 4-1 is there was an issue. I hated doing it but I did.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah your ratings will fluxuate drastically i had a ratings calculator on this forum a while ago


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Give every passenger a 1 star rating, watch your ratings go up.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sledrunner said:


> It seems to me that people who like the ride and generally would rate 5 stars dont bother rating at all. They probably forget about it when the get dropped off. But if someone isnt happy for any reason you bet that will rate.
> 
> I've done everything Im supposed to do, clean car, friendly service, safe driving but my rating is stuck around 4.30 and falling. Only 50% of the pax actually bother to rate anyway.
> 
> If I get deactivated because of this crap then its a real shame. I dont plan to do Uber forever but as long as I am I try to do my best but it doesnt seem to be enough. I need to go back to land surveying.


no need to try. It dont matter unless you get msny complaints


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> upstate new york rates are where they should be,


I think you're mistaking Upstate NY rates with NY City.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Ratings matter. If you have two drivers, both 5 minutes away from a rider, one has a 4.95 rating, with 3999 trips and the other is a 4.67 driver with 540 trips, and that rider has a 4.78 rating with 370 trips under their belt, going 45 kilometers on a 1.4 surge, Uber is going to give that trip to the better driver, all day every day.

I used to think that it was true, nearest driver gets the ride. All you have to do is try, once, to get uber to hire a driver sitting in their car. It'll happen, but it's a hassle. There's more going on than mere proximity. 

Uber is building AIs that drive cars. Thinking that they cannot build an AI to dispatch towards making maximum profits, is stupid. 

These people are infinitely smarter than the drivers who can't manage to keep a driver rating above a 4.8. Hell, even that's low. 

Learn the game; the game already learned you.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

It seems to take 10 5 stars to increase by .01 but only one 4 star to decrease by .01 

I have 80 5 star ride... today I finally got back up to 4.97.... by my second ride, by now and one 4 rating later back down to 4.96 ,for the record that's 3 4 stars out of 83 ratings....


----------



## kalls122 (Aug 14, 2018)

Uber and Lyft mess with your rating to make you drive more, I have read at ridesharetalks I really do think it is a psychology game they playing with us


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

Who's LINE is it anyways... where the rules are made up and the points don't matter anyways.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

And now I have one more four and one more five star and it went down another 10th... this makes no sense and I'm calling Shenanigans


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Getmeoutofhere said:


> And now I have one more four and one more five star and it went down another 10th... this makes no sense and I'm calling Shenanigans


Lol, mate you're doing fine. Statistically, you're running a 5 average - leaps and bounds above most folks. I just dropped to 4.97 myself after being at 4.98 for 3 months or so. It happens.

Think of it this way, you want to keep the 4.9. The .o9 doesn't matter a lot. That said, I get obsessing over it. I'm a people pleaser and I'm very socially motivated, call it not being held enough as a child, whatever.

The rating is actually factored into the dispatch matrix, so it does actually matter but you're way up into the top % of drivers with a 4.95. At this rate you can assume that any 4 is just someone who doles out 5′s rarely. Any 1 star is either an actual mistake you make or someone screwing up and chosing the wrong rating. Either way, you'll never know and your self esteem can rest easy knowing that you're doing far better than most.

Over time, you should start to notice that you can get trips in areas that don't work for other drivers. Up to you to experiment with it but your rating really does mean more money, if you play it correctly. Think, Uber needs their 5 star drivers right now. They need to get the better drivers to the better riders. The dispatching algorithm makes things happen.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Lol, mate you're doing fine. Statistically, you're running a 5 average - leaps and bounds above most folks. I just dropped to 4.97 myself after being at 4.98 for 3 months or so. It happens.
> 
> Think of it this way, you want to keep the 4.9. The .o9 doesn't matter a lot. That said, I get obsessing over it. I'm a people pleaser and I'm very socially motivated, call it not being held enough as a child, whatever.
> 
> ...


I will call down in a bit lol just liked my high number. Then there was this morning, not a single rating. People are lazy and should I just be happy if none of them rate bad instead of not rating


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

*Rating won't go up no matter how hard I try*

Have you Tried V-iagraaaa?


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

Calm*


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Just stopped to a 4.92 with less than 100 rides rated. But not too worried the pax that vomited in my car rated me 2 stars. I'll make it back this weekend.


----------

